# Three 1950s Paramount projects



## ccdc.1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Three 1950s Paramount projects in the cue: a keyhole-lugged track; an early Campagnolo GS/Nervex SL-lugged time trial; and a Nervex Pro-lugged road frame with 1st generation Campagnolo Record group. An interesting mix of geometries and fittings; look to be very different sizes, but seat tubes actually measure 23", 22" and 23". Lots of work to be done....


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice set of frames! Love the filigree lugs.


----------

